# Colour problems



## Andrew Hayton (Jun 26, 2008)

I seem to be having colour issues. I thought it was just LR but it seems widespread.
I have calibrated the monitor and restarted the system just to make sure. When I print from LR the colours are muted. I have attached a screen shot of the photoshop preview which is near to what I am getting on print but the image is much brighter as you can see on the left. I am now stumped as to what is going on


----------



## DonRicklin (Jun 26, 2008)

For us to best help you, you need to list exactly how you have set-up LR to print for these images and what printer.

Don


----------



## Andrew Hayton (Jun 26, 2008)

Hi Don,

It doesn't seem to be just LR. The screen shot is from PS CS2. The print preview window shows what is printing but when I do a colour proof in PS CS2 it looks ok and like the image in the background.


----------



## DonRicklin (Jun 26, 2008)

The info would still help to get you started on the correct track in LR. We're working blind here.

Don


----------



## Brad Snyder (Jun 26, 2008)

Muted/flat colors have a tendency to be caused by looking at an image from a wide gamut space i.e. LR's Melissa, or PS's ProPhoto with an application that thinks it's looking at sRGB or AdobeRGB.

Again, as Don says, this can come down to one check box being wrong in an obscure dialog box somewhere, so the more detail you can provide about your set-up, the closer we can home in. 

This is the subject of (I'm guessing) about 1/3 of the total posts here. I wish there was a magic button we could tell you to click on, but......


----------

